# Platform Hiking Sandals?



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 4, 2005)

I went for a hike Saturday morning up Prospect Mt. near Lake George with my youngest son. It is a fairly steep and very rocky climb. Coming back down, about ¾ of the way, we came across a family of 4 coming up. We could tell from a distance that the woman was walking very gingerly. As we came closer we could see she was wearing sandals with one strap over the toes to keep them on and a heel in the back, probably 3 inches. I described them to my wife when we got home and she told me they were probably sandals with a woven platform sole and wedge heel.

The wife was complaining to her husband that this was nothing like the last walk they took. The husband was telling her what a great accomplishment it would be if she could make it to the top with the footwear she was wearing. I ran out of camera memory on the top or I would have gotten a picture.

I hope she didn’t get hurt.


----------



## Max (Sep 4, 2005)

I would have gone with an open-toed strappy with 4" heels in a vibrant color since it was before 6 PM.  After 6 I think a pair of black sling-backs would be more appropriate!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 5, 2005)

I would be more concerned about the accomplishment of being able to get back down to the car!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 5, 2005)

In Ireland on the last Sunday of July.  There is a pilgrimage to the top of Mt. crough patrick.  It's where St. Patrick climbed and fasted.  Anyway it's a 3K mountain and all the old people ascend it the same way St. Patrick did ....... barefoot!  Here's a picture of the mountain that I took this summer.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2005)

What's wrong with platform anyways?

 :lol:


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 6, 2005)

They make me too tall.
 :blink:


----------



## Max (Sep 7, 2005)

...and it's a little tricky getting crampons to fit properly!  :roll:


----------



## Stephen (Sep 7, 2005)

If I'm not careful when I wear my platforms, I find myslef constantly whacking my head on low branches.


----------

